# Do kuhli loaches eat snails?



## Michael

Specifically, do they eat pond snails? I hope the answer is "Yes".

--Michael


----------



## ddavila06

Michael, i think the khulis are a little too little  they probably can do ranshorn and mts... maybe the snail eggs or babies though a full grown should be pretty big snail lol


----------



## James0816

For all I know...nope.

I've heard a couple people say they have seen it, but I'm a skeptic.


----------



## unbrokenspirit

i think you should use clown loaches, sir 
it had reputation towards any kind of snail.

you can mix it with kuhli, indeed.


----------



## Reamer

I have kuhli loaches in my 30gal guppy tank, 
statered to see the snails 
my kuhli loaches started to get more and more fat, 
i now have plump puggy kuhli loaches
and alot of snails (inc pond snails)

idk if that fat loaches is do to eating snail i never seen them do it, but even if they do eat them there to small to eat them faster then they can reproduce.


----------



## Diana K

IME a tank with Kuhlies had some adult Pond snails, but few or no eggs or baby snails. In most tanks I have Ramshorn, MTS and Pond snails. 
Maybe some Kuhlies can handle baby snails or eggs, but they did not kill the parent snails. 
They did nothing about MTS.

I have a 45 gallon tank with Dojo Loaches that has a carpet of empty MTS shells, and I think my Clown Loaches (125 gallon tank) have also learned to eat MTS.

I have _Y. sidthemunki_s in a 29 gallon. There are Ramshorns all over this tank (I harvest them to feed to my Clown Loaches) but no pond snails. There are MTS in this tank.

Clown Loaches are good snail eaters, but are not right for every tank. They get large, and are social fish. Takes a large tank to keep even a small group of these fish.

Zebra Loaches seem to eat snails better than most other small Loaches. For a small tank (20 gallon min) I would suggest these guys. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Michael

Thanks everyone! The kuhli loaches are a personal favorite and will find a home in my 20 gallon whether they eat snails or not--snail control would be a bonus, but not a requirement. I will look into the zebra loaches as a possible addition that would appropriate for this size tank.

--Michael


----------



## JanS

Mine have never eaten snails either, but like you said, they're just cool to have in a tank.


----------



## DanD5303

I don't think my kuhli loaches eat them, but the Yo Yo's do.


----------



## Gibby

Judging by the amount of snails in my tank; no.


----------



## WhiteDevil

My pangio's want nothing to do with snails but my yo-yo's and banjo cats eat the heck out of the pond AND mts snails.


----------

